# Spiele für meine Frau und mich.



## SeppiMontana (17. November 2015)

*Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Hi.
Meine Frau und ich haben beschlossen das jeder mal mehr in die Interessen des anderen schnuppern soll. Wir leben im Moment ziemlich nebeneinander her also mach ich mal mehr bei ihrem Kram mit und 1x die Woche zocken wir zusammen was für 2h oder so...

Sie hat früher unheimlich gerne Resident evil codename Veronica gespielt. Sie sagt das sie es geliebt hat die Rätsel zu lösen. Obscure 2 wohl auch.
Gibt es aktuelles (ich sag mal ab 2009 aufwerts) was zu diesen spielen vergleichbar ist?
Wenn es zu Shooterlastig oder die Story total langweilig ist dann is es aber nix für sie...

Habt ihr Tipps? PC und Xbox360 wären verfügbar.


----------



## Faxe007 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Portal 2 im Co-op


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

es gibt andere games als shooter und horrorsurvival? :O

dann dürfte portal wirklich das richtige sein... ne freundin von mir wollt das im coop mit mir spieln...bäääh ich fand das mit rätseln und jumpn run soooo öde.... aber das was du beschreibst trifts schon ganz gut


----------



## KaterTom (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Ich wüsste da ein Spiel, für das man keinen PC und keine Konsole braucht... "duckundweg"


----------



## SeppiMontana (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da ein Spiel, für das man keinen PC und keine Konsole braucht... "duckundweg"


An B(r)ettspielen mangelt es uns nicht...


----------



## Porsche2000 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Penumbra, Amnesia, SOMA

Die sind Pflicht (jeweils alle Teile) und das sind die besten Spiele dieser Art. Story, Atmosphäre, Horror, Rätsel, Musik, Gameplay - alles sehr professionell. Aber für diese Spiele gilt: In einem gut abgedunkelten Raum spielen!

Penumbra besteht aus drei Episoden (Overture, Black Plague, Requiem).

Overture gibt es im Handel auf CD komplett in Deutsch als "Penumbra: Im Halbschatten". Black Plague im Handel hat immerhin deutsche Texte. Requiem gibt es nur als Download und ist ein Addon für Black Plague. Leider nur in Englisch.

Amnesia besteht aus zwei Spielen (The Dark Descent, A Machine For Pigs). Beide sind etwas unterschiedlich, aber auf ihre Art fantastisch.

SOMA ist ganz neu und solltest es mit ihr auf jeden fall spielen. Eines der narrativ gelungensten Spiele überhaupt und mit sehr viel Tiefgang.

Zu empfehlen sind aber außerdem auch diese:

Outlast, Silent Hill 1-3, Scratches: Director's Cut, Dark Fall: Lost Souls, Neverending Nightmares

Aber wie auch schon erwähnt: Portal 1 & 2.


----------



## _Berge_ (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Wenn ihr noch etwas jung geblieben seid (nehm ich einfach mal an ^^) möchte ich euch mal die Lego Spiele ans Herz Legen, gibts alles von Star Wars, Batman, Indiana Jones etc. zocke ich mit meiner Freundin auch abundzu, evtl ist auch Don't Starve (Together) was für euch.

Gruß
Berge


----------



## Flautze (18. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Ich hätte auch noch Ideen, aber das zielt nicht so in die Schiene wie Resident Evil (Rätsel, Horror)
- Trine (1+2), ich glaube eines davon hat auch ein Coop.
- Adventures der älteren Machart (gute Rätsel), a la Monkey Island 1-3 (1+2 gibt's glaube ich schon als Remake)
- Day of the Tentacle (Remake in mache)

Gruß,
Flautze


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Rayman Legends im coop!


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch etwas jung geblieben seid (nehm ich einfach mal an ^^)
> Indiana Jones etc.



Oh ja! Aber wenn dann "Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel" ein überaus fesselndes und motivierendes Spiel. Die Vorgänger sind alle Point n Click (nur bedingt mein Fall) und die Nachfolger sind alle dämliches Hollywood-Action. Der Turm von Babel ist jedoch eine auf hochglanz polierte Perle. Aber da es ein altes Spiel ist, muss man sich an die Steuerung gewöhnen. Die ist nicht kompliziert, aber sehr blockig.

Vielleicht kann sich deine Frau aber besser in eine weibliche Protagonistin hineinversetzen, dann empfehle ich dir Tomb Raider 2013.


----------



## Deathmachine (22. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Wenn es etwas ruhiges sein soll kann ich noch Siedler - Die nächste Generation empfehlen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Vampire: Masquerade! Cooles RPG - immer noch salonfähig!


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Also Rayman Origins/Legends sind eigentlich immer recht spaßig,aber vielleicht wäre auch "Lara Croft und der Tempel des Osiris" eine schönes Spiel für ein Paar  Das Spiel ist der Nachfolger zu "Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light" (360/PC,wäre auch eine Möglichkeit für euch beide) und legt seinen Fokus auf Koop,nur eben im TR Universum. (gemeinsam Rätsel lösen,sich durchkämpfen usw)


----------



## _maxe (24. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

Mal ein etwas genereller Vorschlag:

Die Wiiu ist echt Klasse für Coop titel. Hatte mit meiner Freundin auch ne ganze Weile neue Spiele für die PS3 gesucht aber wurden nicht wirklich fündig.
Auf der WiiU macht irgendwie jedes Spiel nochmal etwas mehr spaß im Coop. Gute Titel gibts einige. 
Vielleicht findest du da was.


----------



## _Berge_ (24. November 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*

WiiU is wirklich klasse für solche Party/COOP -spiele, aber es werden nur Spiele für PC/XBOX360 gesucht....

Was ich euch noch empfehlen kann sind die Spiele von Telltale Games, habe neulich erst "Tales of the Borderlands" mit meiner Freundin zusammen gezockt, die Verschiedenen Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten und damit verbundenen Folgen sind toll   (ihr blick wenn ich Böse Entscheidungen getroffen habe war auch göttlich ^^)

Gruß
Berge


----------



## runamoK (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Penumbra, Amnesia, SOMA
> 
> Die sind Pflicht (jeweils alle Teile) und das sind die besten Spiele dieser Art. Story, Atmosphäre, Horror, Rätsel, Musik, Gameplay - alles sehr professionell. Aber für diese Spiele gilt: In einem gut abgedunkelten Raum spielen!
> 
> ...



Gibt es in Soma wirklich einen Coop-Modus für die Kampagne? Ich habe bisher keine Infos dazu gefunden.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*



runamoK schrieb:


> Gibt es in Soma wirklich einen Coop-Modus für die Kampagne? Ich habe bisher keine Infos dazu gefunden.



Nein, den gibt es (zum Glück) nicht. SOMA ist kein fun-game, was dafür konzipiert wurde, um Aufgaben zu meistern oder um zu gewinnen. Kern des Spiels ist die Story, in die man nur alleine wirklich eintauchen kann.


----------



## Aldeguerra (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spiele für meine Frau und mich.*



SeppiMontana schrieb:


> Hi.
> Meine Frau und ich haben beschlossen das jeder mal mehr in die Interessen des anderen schnuppern soll. Wir leben im Moment ziemlich nebeneinander her also mach ich mal mehr bei ihrem Kram mit und 1x die Woche zocken wir zusammen was für 2h oder so...
> 
> Sie hat früher unheimlich gerne Resident evil codename Veronica gespielt. Sie sagt das sie es geliebt hat die Rätsel zu lösen. Obscure 2 wohl auch.
> ...



Tipp von mir: Resident Evil 5 und 6 zu zweit. Macht sehr viel Spaß zu Zweit. Rätzeln lösen zusammen, sich gegenseitig beschützen gegen Zombies und so, zusammen weglaufen usw. und dazu eine spannende Story!


----------

